# 3D Chrom/Metall Herz



## -Ener- (7. Februar 2005)

Suche dafür ein Tut, vielleicht gibts da ja welche, kennt ihr was oder könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich das am besten anstelle?!


----------



## ShadowMan (7. Februar 2005)

Hi du!

Chrom: http://www.der-webdesigner.net => Photoshop 

Herz: Pfadtool (siehe ebenfalls Tut auf der Seite)

Grüßle,
Manuel ;-]


----------

